# Depressed puppy?



## kaiservbismarck (Aug 24, 2009)

I have had a gsd puppy (first time gsd owner) and he seems to be depressed. He lays around the house and is uninterested in almost everything. He likes the outdoors and I bring him out a lot...but realistically, I can't spend all day and night out walking my dog to keep him interested/happy. Any thoughts? Is this how shepherds normally act? I'm getting worrie about him. We got him at 4 months.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

How long have you had him? Was he in a kennel outside 24/7 when at the breeders?


----------



## kaiservbismarck (Aug 24, 2009)

I've had him for about 3 weeks now. When we got him he had been in a "run" that started inside and extended outside.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

After that amount of time, he should be over the "culture shock".

Have you had him checked out from one end to the other by a vet?


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

Is he happier when he's outside? Does he seem interested in fetch/chase/hikes/etc?

He might just be bored in the house. Try getting some new toys, ones that make him think, like the ones you put food in and they figure out how to get it. Hide his dinner in little spots around the house. One of Kaylee's favorite inside toys is cardboard boxes-- she learned to open shoe boxes in order to get the food out. Train inside, give him chew toys, act excited when you're indoors, and maybe he'll pick up on your emotions.

Even if nothing serious is wrong with him physically, he might be a little down if he's still getting his adult teeth in. See if he'd like some ice cubes to dull the pain if this is an issue.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Vet check to be sure he is healthy if you haven't. Start socializing him and training too. Get him interested in what's around him. You need to show him what is okay and what isn't. If you don't teach him how to play he won't know and he'll just lie around. Use empty water or milk jugs without the neck rings as inexpensive toys he can bat around, "attack" and chew. Throw some treats inside and he'll be busy for a while trying to get them out.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

complete physical including bloodwork right away? usually when they are lethargic there is something wrong.


----------

